# Calcio femminile stop. Stagione chiusa.



## admin (16 Maggio 2020)

Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.


----------



## Marilson (16 Maggio 2020)

chiusa per sempre? Oh battutaccia


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.



Il PD porterà la questione in parlamento???
Non bisogna essere maschilisti, anche le ragazze vanno messe in condizione di terminare il campionato!!! -cit-


----------



## DMC (16 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il PD porterà la questione in parlamento???
> Non bisogna essere maschilisti, anche le ragazze vanno messe in condizione di terminare il campionato!!! -cit-



Tu scherzi, ma...


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.



Tutti gli sport dove non ci sono in ballo poi cosi tanti soldi hanno fatto l'unica scelta saggia e possibile, annullare la stagione. La serie A non se lo può permettere, non senza averci provato almeno.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.


È arrivata l'ufficialità. Juve e Fiorentina in Champions. Titolo non assegnato. Il Milan con gli stessi punti della Fiorentina ma con la differenza reti peggiore terzo.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2020)

terze per l'algoritmo e quindi fuori dalla champions.  

per lo meno si sono risparmiati la porcata di dare lo scudo alla juve, ma si sa, quelli se li auto-assegnano da soli, come e quando vogliono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.



Nooooooooooooooo che dispiacere


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2020)

il calcio femminile in Italia fa parte del dilettantismo,quindi giustamente segue la LND


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.



Se ne accorgeranno in molti presumo.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Schira, anche il Calcio Femminile ha deciso di chiudere qui la stagione. Verrà chiesto alla FIGC di ratificare la decisione. Costi troppo alti quelli del protocollo sanitario (mezzo milione e club) per pensare di ripartire.



Fossero almeno delle belle passere, invece che racchie femministe mascolinizzate sputazzanti...


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fossero almeno delle belle passere, invece che racchie femministe mascolinizzate sputazzanti...


Secondo me la Giacinti merita però.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Giugno 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la Giacinti merita però.



Insomma...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fossero almeno delle belle passere, invece che racchie femministe mascolinizzate sputazzanti...



Andrè Silva è più donna di tutte loro messe assieme


----------

